# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  First Cycle Test-E 2012

## Maka

Weeks 1-10 test enanthate 500mg (500mg pinned e7d)
Nolvadex .25mg if required
My PCT will commence 14 days after last shot 

Stats:
27 years old
188 cm Height 
88kg (194 lbs)
lifting weights for 2 years (1 year on/off and 1 year trained 5 times a week with a 10 days off at the end of 2011.)
11-13% bf
15.70" arms (flexing)
41.3" chest
20,5" quads
34,0" waist (not sure i took it right so i will post a picture)

Training 5 day split
Back
Chest and abs
Arms
Legs
Shoulders and trapezoid 

Nutrition&supplements:
Carbs mostly from oats and pasta, protein from some cheese and meat, usually chicken or turkey
7PM: first thing in the morning 50gr whey protein
Post-Workout shake: ON whey 2 scoops (50g prot.) .
Pre-Workout: B*N’s Xplode 2.0.
Before sleep i take some ZMA .

Day 1 31/12/2011
First shot left glute 500mg (2ml)

Day 2 01/01/2012
Felling a pain in my left glute.The pain feels like I have been punched/kicked hard in the muscle, but no lumps, noticeable swelling or warmth from the site just pain.After doing some research i found out this is the way my body reacting to it because its new. I put a heating pad on my sore spot and that helped.

Day 3 02/01/2012
Pain is gone! Day 2 and 3 i had about 250g prot and 200g carb and about 40/45 fats. Day 4 i pump my back up along with my calories.

----------


## Maka

Day4

Trained back,biceps as follows:
Back
Lat pull down 3x10 front ; 3x10 back
Seated Row Machine 3x12
Single db rows over bench 3x8
Dead lifts 3x10

Biceps
Z Bb curls 3x8
machine curls 3x8
db alternate curls 3x10/8/6

I'm having second thoughts regarding mi training routine so i decided to go with a 4d on/1d off
Day 1. back, bi's
Day 2. chest, tri's, abs
Day 3. quads, calfs
Day 4. shoulders, trapezoid, abs
Day 5.rest
Day 6. same as day 1

----------


## DeadlyD

> Day4
> 
> Trained back,biceps as follows:
> Back
> Lat pull down 3x10 front ; 3x10 back
> Seated Row Machine 3x12
> Single db rows over bench 3x8
> Dead lifts 3x10
> 
> ...


This is great bro, important planning pretty much the exact sane cycle soon!, ill follow you in this thread, please don't leave anything out, im interested in how your reacting to the injections throughout the day and night,sleeping patterns, pain,points etc.. Good luck bro...

----------


## DeadlyD

> This is great bro, important planning pretty much the exact sane cycle soon!, ill follow you in this thread, please don't leave anything out, im interested in how your reacting to the injections throughout the day and night,sleeping patterns, pain,points etc.. Good luck bro...


Sorry i meant "im planning" and joints not points!!! F**kin auto correct!!!

----------


## Maka

> Sorry i meant "im planning" and joints not points!!! F**kin auto correct!!!


Thanks m8! U can always use "edit post" button when auto correct, corrects u  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Maka

Today i trained chest, triceps, abs making sure i get a nice stretch on each rep :

*Chest*
45 degree incline bb press 4x8
Flat bb press 3x8
Cable crossover flys 3x10

*Triceps*
parallel bar dips 3x10 
dip machine 2x8
triceps extensions Z-barbell 3x8
one arm reverse push downs 2x8/10

*Abs*
crunches 3xfailure
ladder sit-ups 2xfailure
high-pulley crunches 4xfailure, moderate weight

Meals: five meals + 2 shakes(50+50gr prot, first at 7AM, second PW Shake of ON Whey gold 10PM)
Protein/Fat/Carbohydrate/Calories
217.32 / 128.21 / 78.95 / 2391.85
I'm going to lower fats and up prot and carbs around 410prot/70fat/330carbs/ that would be around 3600 calories.

----------


## boxa06

Good luck with your cycle man! What PCT do you have planned? Also bump your protein up to 2 grams per pound of bodyweight ASAP and adjust carbs and fats slowly as you require.

----------


## Maka

> Good luck with your cycle man! What PCT do you have planned? Also bump your protein up to 2 grams per pound of bodyweight ASAP and adjust carbs and fats slowly as you require.


Thanks m8 ! You have some solid progress, keep it up!

I just bought a new scale today because i had a really old scale that was super inaccurate. I weight *87 kg* so i imagine 1 week ago i had 86kg (not 88)

I begin pct two weeks after final shot as follows: 
wk 1-5 Nolva 20mg/ED
wk 1-5 Proviron 50mg/ED

I've heard hCG it is not necessary especially after test-e alone, any thoughts ?

----------


## Maka

Yesterday i trained legs hard:

Squats 4x10/8/8/5 to failure
Leg press 3x8
Laying hamstring curls 3x10
Leg extensions 3x10
Seated calf raises 4x15/18
10min. cardio

I noticed a faster recovery betwen sets, no strenght gains yet and my skin is a little oily.
Im changing my PW supp to Jack3d starting next week.

Protein /carbs/fat
328/ 181/65

----------


## boxa06

> Thanks m8 ! You have some solid progress, keep it up!
> 
> I just bought a new scale today because i had a really old scale that was super inaccurate. I weight *87 kg* so i imagine 1 week ago i had 86kg (not 88)
> 
> I begin pct two weeks after final shot as follows: 
> wk 1-5 Nolva 20mg/ED
> wk 1-5 Proviron 50mg/ED
> 
> I've heard hCG it is not necessary especially after test-e alone, any thoughts ?


Ok so 87kgs is 191lbs. So try bump protein up to around 382g per day. HCG isn't as neccesary as it is in cycles with deca , tren etc. but it would definitely help keep more gains. If you could get it at a reasonable price I would suggest using it, if not don't stress (JMO).

----------


## Maka

> Ok so 87kgs is 191lbs. So try bump protein up to around 382g per day. HCG isn't as neccesary as it is in cycles with deca, tren etc. but it would definitely help keep more gains. If you could get it at a reasonable price I would suggest using it, if not don't stress (JMO).


* Day 8*
Bumped my protein up to 395 today, carbs and fat remains almost the same (181/65). It's not the budget I'm worried about on hCG issue but the fact that I'm driving 20 min. or so to get my injection done  :Frown: 

Morning weigh *87,8*kg
Yesterday's shoulders, "trapezoid" trapezius , abs training:

seated front presses 3x10/8/8
seated dumbbell presses 2x10/8/8
bent-over lateral raises 3x12/10/10
lateral dumbbel raises 3x10
upright rows 3x10 (fundamental exercise)

dumbbell shrugs 3x12/14/14
bb shrugs 2x12

machine crunches 2x12
leg raises 4x20

I just took second shot test e 500mg (2ml), to avoid pain as i experienced with my first shot i gave it a good rub using a heating pad several times.

----------


## ajordana

looking forward to following, diet and training looking good so far. but just lettin ya know.. trapezoid is a shape, trapezius is a muscle... lol. keep it up

----------


## Maka

> looking forward to following, diet and training looking good so far. but just lettin ya know.. trapezoid is a shape, trapezius is a muscle... lol. keep it up


Edited*
Thank you! 
PS: I could blame apples terrible auto correct :|

----------


## ajordana

> Edited*
> Thank you! 
> PS: I could blame apples terrible auto correct :|


lmao. damn you auto correct..

----------


## boxa06

> * Day 8*
> Bumped my protein up to 395 today, carbs and fat remains almost the same (181/65). It's not the budget I'm worried about on hCG issue but the fact that I'm driving 20 min. or so to get my injection done


Well done man you're on the right track! Why do you have to drive to get your shot done?

----------


## Maka

> Well done man you're on the right track! Why do you have to drive to get your shot done?


*Day 8/9* rest.
Thank you m8!
I just had my protein shake.In one hour i will eat 250 ml of egg whites,mushrooms, fat free cheese & salsa, 25 gm of oatmeal and 1/2 can of tuna.
Being my first cycle i wanted someone else to do my shots so i hired a nurse. I want to do everything by the book. That includes hCG in PCT. I will think of a solution until then, maybe i will do the hCG shots myself.
PS: Round trip time 40 min.

----------


## rlevan

This is all really good info... Keep up the good work. I plan on stealing a few ideas from you

----------


## Maka

*Day 10*
back biceps
Back
pullups 3x10 front ; 3x10 back
Seated Row Machine 3x12
Single db rows over bench 3x8
Dead lifts 3x10

Biceps
Z Bb curls 3x8
machine curls 3x8
db alternate curls 3x10/8/6

Cardio 15 min.




*Day 11* 
chest triceps
Chest
Flat bb press 3x8
45 degree incline bb press 4x8
Cable crossover flys 3x10

Triceps
parallel bar dips 3x10 
dip machine 2x8
triceps extensions Z-barbell 3x8
one arm reverse push downs 2x8/10

Abs
crunches 3xfailure
ladder sit-ups 2xfailure
high-pulley crunches 4xfailure, moderate weight




*Day 12* rest
Morning weigh: *89,4 kg*




*Day 13 (today)*
Morning weigh: *89,6 kg*

Legs
Squats 4x10/8/8/5 to failure
Leg press 3x8
Laying hamstring curls 3x10
Leg extensions 3x10
Seated calf raises 4x15/18
10min. cardio 

*Diet*
7:23 (alarm clok) 50 gr whey protein

8:20	250 ml of egg whites	
2 small tortillas, mushrooms, fat free cheese, salsa
15 gm of whey protein 
25 gm of oatmeal	

10:20	1 1/2 can of tuna	
15 ml of fish oil	

12:45	8 eggs, green onion, light mayo 
3 pieces of whole-wheat bread w/ ham
1 banana 
1 yogurt	

3:15	1 1/2 can of tuna	
15 ml of flax seed oil	

5:20	120 gm of steak	
35 gm of whey protein 
Mustard	
50 gm of carrots	
5 ml of flax seed oil	

7:20	60 gm of whey	
5 rice cakes
1 banana 
2 ml of fish oil	

9:30	125 gm of cottage cheese	
15 gm of whey protein 
1 no sugar added fat free yogurt

11:30 
35 gm casein protein

_PROTEIN/CARBS/FAT
390/320/60_

This is my 13 day since firstshot. I'm felling lethargy during the afternoon mostly, so far i noticed litle strenght gains, oily skin, faster recovery betwen sets, libido is rising.

----------


## Adonisbrah

Hired a nurse wow... I take the 5 min drive over to my buddies place who has done about 20 shots now and just get him to do them for me..free of charge haha

----------


## Maka

> Hired a nurse wow... I take the 5 min drive over to my buddies place who has done about 20 shots now and just get him to do them for me..free of charge haha


You know man, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.

----------


## boxa06

> *Day 8/9* rest.
> Thank you m8!
> I just had my protein shake.In one hour i will eat 250 ml of egg whites,mushrooms, fat free cheese & salsa, 25 gm of oatmeal and 1/2 can of tuna.
> Being my first cycle i wanted someone else to do my shots so i hired a nurse. I want to do everything by the book. That includes hCG in PCT. I will think of a solution until then, maybe i will do the hCG shots myself.
> PS: Round trip time 40 min.


You'd want to use HCG in your last 2 weeks of cycle plus the 2 weeks up to PCT. If you had to even get your nurse to pin 1000iu once per week when you go see her and that would be fine.

----------


## Maka

> You'd want to use HCG in your last 2 weeks of cycle plus the 2 weeks up to PCT. If you had to even get your nurse to pin 1000iu once per week when you go see her and that would be fine.


This sounds like a great idea!

----------


## Maka

*Day 14* 
Morning weigh: *89.6* kg

shoulders, trapezius , abs training:
seated front presses 3x10/8/8
seated dumbbell presses 2x10/8/8
bent-over lateral raises 3x12/10/10
lateral dumbbell raises 3x10
upright rows 3x10 (fundamental exercise)

dumbbell shrugs 3x12/14/14
bb shrugs 2x12

machine crunches 2x12
leg raises 4x20

Took 3'rd shot test e 500mg (2ml).

*Day 15* 
Morning weigh: 89.8 kg
Rest


*Day 16*
Morning weigh: *89.6* kg

back biceps
Back
pullups 3x10 front ; 3x10 back
Seated Row Machine 3x12
Single db rows over bench 3x8
Dead lifts 3x10

Biceps
Z Bb curls 3x8
machine curls 3x8
db alternate curls 3x10/8/6

Cardio 15 min.




*Day 17*
Morning weigh: *89.6* kg

chest triceps
Chest
Flat bb press 3x8
45 degree incline bb press 4x8
Cable crossover flys 3x10

Triceps
parallel bar dips 3x10
dip machine 2x8
triceps extensions Z-barbell 3x8
one arm reverse push downs 2x8/10

Abs
crunches 3xfailure
ladder sit-ups 2xfailure
high-pulley crunches 4xfailure, moderate weight


*Day 18*
Morning weigh: *90.1!* kg
Rest



*Day 19*
Morning weigh: *90* kg

Legs
Squats 4x10/8/8/5 to failure
Leg press 3x8
Laying hamstring curls 3x10
Leg extensions 3x10
Seated calf raises 4x15/18
15min. cardio (70 - 80% of maximum heart rate)



*Day 20*
Morning weigh: 90 kg

Shoulders,Trapezius,abs
seated front presses 3x10/8/6
seated dumbbell presses 3x10/8/8
bent-over lateral raises 3x12/10/10
lateral dumbbel raises 3x10

dumbbell shrugs 3x12/14/14
bb shrugs 3x14

machine crunches 2x12
leg raises 4x20


Diet approximately *320/360 grams protein , 230/250 grams Carbs, and 60/90 grams of fat*. I will post my full diet plan from now on I'm sure i need to change something, as i gained some fat/water in the abdominal area. I'm still in decent shape now but would prefer to be a lot more toned in the stomach area so i lowered carbs to approx. 100 on non training days and to 230 in training days.

----------


## Maka

*Day 21*
Morning weigh: 90 kg
rest


*Day 22*
Morning weigh: 90 kg
back biceps
*Took my 4'th shoot test-e !*


*Day 23*
Morning weigh: 90.7 kg
chest triceps


*Day 24*
Morning weigh: 90.3 kg
legs


*Day 25* 
Morning weigh: 90.1 kg
shoulders traps

Diet
7:23 50 gr whey protein

8:20 250 ml of egg whites
2 small tortillas, mushrooms, fat free cheese, salsa
15 gm of whey protein
25 gm of oatmeal

10:20 1 1/2 can of tuna
15 ml of fish oil

12:45 8 eggs, green onion, light mayo
3 pieces of whole-wheat bread w/ ham
1 banana


3:15 1 1/2 can of tuna
15 ml of flax seed oil

5:20 120 gm of steak
35 gm of whey protein
50 gm of carrots
5 ml of flax seed oil

7:20 60 gm of whey
5 rice cakes
1 banana
2 ml of fish oil

9:30 125 gm of cottage cheese
15 gm of whey protein
1 no sugar added fat free yogurt

11:30
35 gm casein protein

_PROTEIN /CARBS/FAT
380/316/55_

*Day 26* 
Morning weigh: 90.1 kg
rest

Diet:
Same as above with the exception of 1 meal skipped.

_PROTEIN /CARBS/FAT
370/220/48_


Once again I'm going to change my workout routine as follows:
chest, biceps
legs
rest
back, triceps
shoulders , traps 
Basically I'm switching triceps with biceps so i can include _close grip barbell bench press_ in triceps routine.

Test hasn't kicked in yet, doh I'm felling much stronger as days go by and recover faster ( i skipped 1 rest day as soreness was gone).

26 day ago my weight was 86kg(189.5lbs) now I'm 90kg(198.4) there is not much of a difference visually as im a tall guy 188 cm! Still waiting for test to kick in!


Q: Should i increase calories more?

----------


## Maka

*Day 27*
Morning weigh: *90.9 kg*

bb bench press 4x10/10/8/5
inclined db 3x 10/8/5
cable fly's 3x10/10/10 super sets last one

db curls 3x10/8/5
bb curls 3x8/8/6
basic cable curls 3x8/8/8 super sets last one

15 min. cardio.

----------


## ajordana

cycle looking good so far man. keep it up. no slack on training or diet :]

----------


## Maka

> cycle looking good so far man. keep it up. no slack on training or diet :]


Thanks ! Good luck with your cycle mate.


*Day 28*
Morning weigh: *91.6 kg!*

Tomorrow is pin day but i might need to take the shoot today or Sunday, tomorrow I'm out off town for 2 days.

----------


## Maka

Trained back and triceps:

chin ups 2x8/7
lat pull downs 4x12/8/8/6
back lat pull downs 4x 12/10/8/8
one arm db rows 3x 10/10/6
stif legged dead-lifts 3x 10/9/8

warmup: push downs 2x15
parallel bar dips 4x 10/10/8/8
seated db extensions 3x 10
kickbacks 3 x10/8/8


I skipped close grip barbell bench press exercise as my spotter left earlier.
Awesome back and triceps workout session, crazy pumps, overall a nice boost in hypertrophy!

----------


## Maka

*Day 29* 
rest day


*Day 30*
rest day
*Just Took my 5'th shoot 500ml test-e !*

----------


## boxa06

Nice work so far man! I think you should bump calories up a bit. Macro ratios look good so bump them all up evenly.

----------


## Maka

*Day 31*

Shoulders,Trapezius
seated front presses 3x10/8/6
seated dumbbell presses 3x10/8/8
cable lateral raise 3x10/10/10
lateral dumbbel raises 3x10

dumbbell shrugs 3x12/14/14
bb shrugs 3x14

cardio 15 min.

----------


## Maka

> Nice work so far man! I think you should bump calories up a bit. Macro ratios look good so bump them all up evenly.


Thank you m8! I will up calories with a 5-7% and see what happens. 

Test hasn't kicked in yet, should i up the dose for next shoot only at let's say 750ml, or should i wait ? ( my gear is legit )

----------


## Maka

*Day 32*
Morning weigh: 91.1 kg

Legs

leg extensions 4x 10/8/8/8
squats 5x12/10/8/8/8 (236 lbs at 8 reps.)
lying leg curls 3x8/8/8
lunges 3x10/10/8

seated calf rises 4x12/12/10/10
calf press 3x10/10/8

*Day 33*
Morning weigh: 91.3 kg

rest

----------


## eiff

Thanks for logging! Excited to see the rest.

----------


## Maka

> Thanks for logging! Excited to see the rest.


I am also m8 !


*Day 34*
Morning weigh: 91.3 kg

What an amazing training session! 


biceps
db curls 3x10/8/8
E-Z bb curls 4x10/8/8/6
concentration curls 3x9/8/8

chest
bb bench presses 4x/10/10/8/5 (*5X214 lbs*)
decline presses 3x 8/8/6
incline bb presses 3x8/8/7
cable crossover fly's 3x12/10/10 (last set super-set)

----------


## boxa06

> Thank you m8! I will up calories with a 5-7% and see what happens. 
> 
> Test hasn't kicked in yet, should i up the dose for next shoot only at let's say 750ml, or should i wait ? ( my gear is legit )


No I think you should keep it at 500mg per week. It'll kick in soon man! Remember you won't grow without food so if you feel the need to up something it should be food.

----------


## Maka

> No I think you should keep it at 500mg per week. It'll kick in soon man! Remember you won't grow without food so if you feel the need to up something it should be food.


Ace! I'l stick to 500mg and hope it does soon because i'm at the end of 5'Th week today.

----------


## Maka

*Day 35*


back and triceps:

chin ups 4x8/7
close-grip lat pull-downs 3x10/8/12
lat pull downs 4x12/8/8/6
back lat pull downs 4x 12/10/8/8
one arm db rows 3x 10/10/6
stif legged dead-lifts 3x 10/9/8 (236 lbsX8 reps)

warmup: push downs 2x15
close grip bb bench press 3x10/8/8
parallel bar dips 4x 10/10/8/8
seated db extensions 3x 10
rope push-downs 3 x10/8/8

2 days ago i had more than 400 gr of protein a day and the results are starting to show as my morning weigh was *92.7kg!*

----------


## boxa06

> Ace! I'l stick to 500mg and hope it does soon because i'm at the end of 5'Th week today.


It took me until week 6 to really feel it kick in that's why I'm glad I did a longer cycle. You may want to consider extending to 12 weeks.

----------


## Maka

> It took me until week 6 to really feel it kick in that's why I'm glad I did a longer cycle. You may want to consider extending to 12 weeks.


Thanks boxa. Will take your advice under consideration! Do you recall how much did your strength go up at bench,squats etc. ?

My bb bench press lifts improved *26lbs* during week 2,3,4 (i'm in the middle 6'Th week) , after that i hit a plateau, i doubt those 26lbs where "the kick" . Any thoughts?

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Some good weight gain there Maka. Good to see. I've just started my cycle (1 week in) so keep your log rolling. Good luck bro.

----------


## boxa06

> Thanks boxa. Will take your advice under consideration! Do you recall how much did your strength go up at bench,squats etc. ?
> 
> My bb bench press lifts improved *26lbs* during week 2,3,4 (i'm in the middle 6'Th week) , after that i hit a plateau, i doubt those 26lbs where "the kick" . Any thoughts?


All lifts went up between 15 and 20 percent but you need to eat more to put on the muscle to lift more.

----------


## Maka

> Some good weight gain there Maka. Good to see. I've just started my cycle (1 week in) so keep your log rolling. Good luck bro.


Thanx Blaz! 




> All lifts went up between 15 and 20 percent but you need to eat more to put on the muscle to lift more.


Very nice strength gains boxa! 

Makes sense and I am well aware of the importance of protein, fats and carbohydrate intake as i eat daily between 400-440gr/day.

----------


## Maka

My weight is going up slowly but surely! At the moment i'm at 92.6kg as i dropped some water, also mi hair started to fall  :Hmmmm: . Currently im using Alpecin shampoo which contains caffeine (a mild vasoconstrictor).

----------


## Maka

*Day 55*
Morning weight:* 96,2!*

Sorry to all of you guys, i have been very busy and did not have time to keep the log updated.

No acne, very minimal water retention, hair loss has stoped, no sore niples... no side effects so far only the "boys" have shrunken a litle doh im surprised, i thought they wold shrunken a lot more. I am more than happy to see i'm not prone to the side effects that AAS produces!


Injections:
4 feb 6'th shoot
12 feb 7'th shoot
18 feb 8'th shoot
My next shoot is sheduled for 25 feb being the 9'th shoot.




*My diet is pretty much the same*:

7:00 50 gr whey protein 

8:20 250 ml of egg whites
2 small tortillas, mushrooms, fat free cheese, salsa
15 gm of whey protein 
25 gm of oatmeal

10:20 1 1/2 can of tuna
15 ml of fish oil

12:45 8 eggs, green onion, light mayo
3 pieces of whole-wheat bread w/ ham
1 banana


3:15 1 1/2 can of tuna
50 gr whey protein
15 ml of flax seed oil

5:20 120 gm of steak
35 gm of whey protein 
50 gm of carrots
5 ml of flax seed oil

7:20 60 gm of whey
5 rice cakes
1 banana
2 ml of fish oil

9:30 125 gm of cheese
15 gm of whey protein 
1 no sugar added fat free yogurt

11:30
70 gm casein protein 

_PROTEIN /CARBS/FAT
465/316/55_

*Suplements*:
Whey gold protein
Promix
Glucosamine & Chondroitin
ZMA
Fish oil
Multivitamin & Multimineral
Glutamine

Felt great yesterday! Shoulders/traps went well... the weight I was using has gone up and the pumps and size where the best yet.
About to hit the legs hard later.

Some pics i took yesterday before going to bed (96 kg) :


Peace bros, good luck to you all.

----------


## CmyZFly

Great job !! Keep up the hard work!!

----------


## boxa06

Nice work man keep it up  :Smilie:

----------


## Maka

> Great job !! Keep up the hard work!!





> Nice work man keep it up


Thank you guys!






*Day 55*

Morning weigh: 95.6 kg

Legs

leg extensions 4x 10/8/8/8
squats 5x12/10/8/8/8 (236 lbs at 8 reps.)
lying leg curls 3x8/8/8
lunges 3x10/10/8

seated calf rises 4x12/12/10/10
calf press 3x10/10/8

*Day 56* 

Morning weigh: 95.4 kg
rest  :Frown: 



*Day 57* 
Morning weigh: 95.1 kg


Today i made a different training :


Calves
seated calf rises 4x12/12/10/10
calf press 3x10/10/8

Traps
dumbbell shrugs 3x12/14/14
bb shrugs 3x14

Forearms
seated dumbbell palms-up wrist curls- 5 sets of 20,20,30,20,20 reps, with 45 seconds rest in between sets

_PS:Forearms just like calves are both used to being worked a lot so I'm going to train them more than once a week._


Abs
crunches 4xfailure
ladder sit-ups 3xfailure
high-pulley crunches 4xfailure, moderate weight

I had 1 day my appetite has gone low, i was feeling allright but i just couldn't put nothing in my mouth so i tried to keep caloric intake up taking more protein shakes as usual but obviously it wasn't enough and body weight dropped. 


Today i had my 9'th shoot in the afternoon and also spoke to my source to get me another 2000mg of Test-E this meaning im extending the cycle for another 2 weeks as my gear "kick in" happened around week 7.

----------


## objective33

Consistent log. Great gains. The results are definitely noticable at week 7 but you are aware the gear kicked in around day 14 right? Not sure where you got 7 weeks from. Also 9 weeks is an irregular way to end a test cycle, why not extend it to 12 weeks?

----------


## Maka

> Also 9 weeks is an irregular way to end a test cycle, why not extend it to 12 weeks?



Thank you m8!

I'm guessing you read only a part of my log since u misunderstood some parts of my cycle, let me shed some light on that. My cycle was intended to be a 10 weeks :
Weeks 1-10 test enanthate 500mg (500mg pinned e7d)
Nolvadex .25mg if required
with PCT commencing 14 days after last shot (wk 1-5 Nolva 20mg/ED
wk 1-5 Proviron 50mg/ED)

I plan to extend my cycle at 12 weeks which is basically a 14 weeks cycle. (*people always forget that a 12 wk cycle of testosterone enanthate is 14-15 weeks long*).











> Consistent log. Great gains. The results are definitely noticeable at week 7 but you are aware the gear kicked in around day 14 right? Not sure where you got 7 weeks from.


I noticed a difference in mood, strength and libido 2 days after my first injection (exception makes my libido which shoot up 1 day after first pin, you can't miss that ) . Not a huge difference, but I definitely feel a difference. As far as the real kick though, it took me about 6-7 weeks to feel the real blast.


Through my research, I've read that the testosterone blood levels are at their peak at around weeks 4-6 , Frontloading can make the effects be felt faster....you can achieve peak levels around weeks 1-2, compared with peak levels at Weeks 4-5 (6-7 my case).

_If i gained 10lbs in the first 2 weeks or less that is water bro (not the test-e kick)... its due to the aromitization._

Thanks for the input and good luck with your cycle!

----------


## Maka

*Day 58*

rest

*Day 59*

Chest, biceps

incline bb presses 4x8/8/7/7
bb bench presses 4x/8/8/7/5 (5X214 lbs, 1x237 lbs)
decline presses 3x 8/8/6
cable crossover fly's 3x12/10/10 (last set super-set)

db curls 3x10/8/8
bb isometric hold followd by E-Z bb curls 3x10/8/ (killer exercise)
concentration curls 3x9/8/8

*Day 60*

Back, triceps

lat pull downs 5x12/8/8/6/6
freestanding t-bar rows 4x10/8/7/7
one arm db rows 3x 10/10/6
seated rows 3x10/8/10

close grip bb bench presses 4x8/8/7/5
parallel bar dips 4x 10/10/8/8
reverse pushdowns 3x10/8/8
rope push-downs 2 x14/12/

Obs. : strenght slightly improved.

I'm changing my workout routine and need some guiding advice.

----------


## boxa06

How many weeks have you got left? I finished my cycle off with an antagonistic split. Was really good! Hams and quads, back and chest, delts and arms, rest/repeat.

----------


## Maka

> How many weeks have you got left? I finished my cycle off with an antagonistic split. Was really good! Hams and quads, back and chest, delts and arms, rest/repeat.


I'm in the midle of week 9 out of 12 weeks cycle test-e. 
I got nothing to loose so im going to give it a try and feedback. Thanks bro!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

> I'm in the midle of week 9 out of 12 weeks cycle test-e. 
> I got nothing to loose so im going to give it a try and feedback. Thanks bro!


Go all out until the end bro. Get on it and good luck.

----------


## Maka

This morning i noticed this red( in some areas are almost blue) marks on my left hand... they are like i'v been hit or something . I did my injections only in my gluts. Anyone has a clue where they come from, is this normal( it doesn't seems ) maybe sides ? Thanks in advance!

PS: The marks are visible only on my left hand!

----------


## Maka

Well, the red spots are now almost gone! It's taking about two days more as far as i can predict for them to fade completely. I yet don't know the cause of this but i'm glad they are gone and if they will reappear i will go see a doctor.

----------


## boxa06

> I'm in the midle of week 9 out of 12 weeks cycle test-e. 
> I got nothing to loose so im going to give it a try and feedback. Thanks bro!


I recon you're at the perfect time to hit it! Let me know how you find it!

----------


## Maka

> I recon you're at the perfect time to hit it! Let me know how you find it!



Starting Monday i'l start using a similar routine. Thanks again bro!


As until now my training was one based on progressive resistance
weight training, starting monday im going to add supersetting.
(six-day schedule)


*MONDAY AND THURSDAY PROGRAM*
_Thighs
Calves
Waist_

1. SQUATS AND LEG CURLS 5X10
2. LEG EXTENSIONS AND LUNGES 10X15
3. STANDING CALF RAISES AND SIT-UPS 5X15
4. LEG RAISES AND SITTING CALF RAISES 5X15
5. TWISTS continuous set of 50 to 100 reps
6. WRIST CURLS 5X15 with a few burns at the ned of each set

*TUESDAY AND FRIDAY*
_Back and Chest
Shoulders_

1. BENCH PRESS AND CHIN-UPS 5X15
2. BARBELL INCLINE PRESS AND WIDE-GRIP BARBELL ROWING 5X12/15
3. DUMBBELL FLYES AND T-BAR ROWING 5X10/12
4. PULL-OVERS 5X12/14
5. PRESS BEHIND NECK AND LATERAL RAISES 5X12/14
6. BENT-OVER LATERAL RAISES AND WRIST CURLS 5X 15
7. CALF RAISES AND SIT-UPS 5X15

*WEDNESDAY AND SATURDAY PROGRAM*
_Arms (biceps,triceps and forearms)_

1. TRICEPS PULL-DOWN ON MACHINE AND DUMBBELL CURL
ON INCLINE BENCH 5X10/12
2. TRICEPS EXTENSION WITH DUMBBELL BEHIND NECK AND
PREACHER BENCH CURL 4X 12
3. TRICEPS PRESS LYING DOWN WITH BAR AND CONCENTRATION
CURL 5X 12/14
4. REVERSE CURL AND WRIST CURL 5X14


Wednesday and Saturday Calves and Waist again as it's a light day compared to back,chest, shoulders: standing calf raises with bent-leg sit-ups combined for one superset, and alternate that with a superset of sitting calf raises and bent leg raises 5X15 using big wheight.


Rest betwen sets: 45 seconds to a minute
Workout estimated time: 45 min. - 1 hour.

----------


## mirin_serratus

how much have your lifts gone up?

----------


## Brohim

Don't wait for your balls to shrink use HCG twice per week 500iu

----------


## Maka

> how much have your lifts gone up?


My lifts gone up 15-25%.





> Don't wait for your balls to shrink use HCG twice per week 500iu


I decided not to use HCG as my cycle was test-e alone for 11 weeks. Thanks for the input!

----------


## Maka

Hey guys i just wanted to share my results as i ended up by doing 11 weeks (not 12 weeks as planed) as in pin day i broke 1 vial of test by accident and decided to end the cycle , not having the source in town.
Anyhow, since week 9 my gains stooped. 
My cycle was Test E 500mg a week,weeks 1-11
I am very happy with my cycle results gaining 23 lbs (10,5kg)! 

Currently I'm in PCT day 4 :
wk 1-6 Tamox 20mg/ED
wk 1-6 Clomid 25mg/ED (50/ED first 7 days)

Thanks to everyone here!

----------


## dave230519

Good read!
Keep us posted right up till the end of pct if possible,
keen to see how much weight you keep.

----------


## nakota2k

Thanks for the update. Great to see another successful cycle through to the end.

----------

